# sinful/sinfulness



## Luis Torres

Hola, me gustaria una traduccion acertada de las palabras sinful y sinfulness al español.

Gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## Bilma

http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=sinful&dict=enes


Check that link.


Welcome to the forums  Con la oración completa te podríamos ayudar mejor.


----------



## lapachis8

Hola,
Bienvenido al foro. Recibirás respuestas "acertadas" sobre todo si nos das contexto con texto, así lo dictan las reglas. ¿Ya las leiste?
El significado de una palabra termina por definirse con su contexto. Esperamos tu contexto, pecador.
saludos


----------



## scotu

*sinfull = pecaminoso*

*sinfullness = -ness = la calidad = (llena de pecaminoso) *


----------



## Mirlo

sinful=pecador/pecaminoso
sinfulness=pecaminosidad
saludos,


----------



## lapachis8

sinful----- pecaminoso (es un adverbio)
sinfulness--- con pecado (es un sustantivo, aquí sí hace falta más contexto). 
Del merriam-webster on line:
*sin·ful* 
Function: _adjective_
*1* *:* tainted with, marked by, or full of sin *: WICKED*
*2* *:* such as to make one feel guilty <a _sinful_ chocolate cake> 
- *sin·ful·ly* /-f&-lE/ _adverb_ 
- *sin·ful·ness* _noun_ 

quote=scotu;1626926]*sinful = pecaminoso*

*sinfullness = -ness = la calidad = (llena de pecado ---*no de pecaminoso, que es un adjetivo*) *[/quote]
saludos


----------



## scotu

Mirlo said:


> sinful=*pecador*/pecaminoso
> sinfulness=pecaminosidad
> saludos,


 
Pecador es *sinner*, no?


----------



## lapachis8

Mirlo said:


> sinful= (pecador---- sinner)/pecaminoso
> sinfulness=pecaminosidad *(¿En qué diccionario encuentras esta palabra?)*
> saludos,


saludos


----------



## Luis Torres

Thanks, what about "sinfulness"


----------



## Bilma

Luis Torres said:


> Thanks, what about "sinfulness"


 

If you give us the context we can help better


----------



## scotu

Luis Torres said:


> Thanks, what about "sinfulness"


 
como dice Mirlo = pecaminosidad

Welcome to the Forum; You need to work on your titles. Your title for this thread should have been "sinfull/ sinfullness"


----------



## Luis Torres

Gracias por su ayuda

el contexto es

Sinfulness nature.


----------



## lapachis8

Hola,
naturaleza pecaminosa (?)
a reserva de las opciones que te den los demás.
saludos


----------



## Mirlo

*sinful:*


English definition | in French | in Italian
conjugator | in context | images

From the Diccionario Espasa Concise © 2000 Espasa Calpe:

*sinful* ['sɪnfʊl] _adjetivo_ 
*1* _(persona)_ pecador,-ora 
*2* _(acción)_ pecaminoso,-a

A sinful person = una persona pecadora
*Re: sinfulness* 


Aunque no lo dijiste, asumo que quieres una traducción de la frase, así que ahí va. 

Resulted from one great accident wich ocurred through the *sinfulness* of these Fisrt Men = resultó/fue producto de un gran accidente que ocurrió debido a/gracias a la *pecaminosidad* de los primeros hombres.

Saludos,
LN
Espero todo esto te ayude,
saludos


----------



## lapachis8

scotu said:


> como dice Mirlo = pecaminosidad
> 
> Welcome to the Forum; You need to work on your titles. Your title for this thread should have been "sinfull/ sinfullness"


 
¿Tienes la fuente donde encontraste la palabra "pecaminosidad" o un lugar donde pueda consultarla?
gracias
saludos


----------



## Mirlo

lapachis8 said:


> saludos


 
en la biblia,
saludos,


----------



## Mate

Hola Luis, 

En este foro participa mucha gente con ganas de ayudar. Lo único que se  pide a cambio es el ínfimo esfuerzo que supone el agregar contexto, y esto al solo efecto de ayudar mejor. 

Mate


----------



## lapachis8

Mirlo said:


> en la biblia,
> saludos,


 
Hola,
¿Por qué será que no aparece en ningún diccionario?
Tu fuente no me convence, pero gracias de todos modos.
saludos


----------



## DCPaco

"Sinfulness nature" doesn't make sense...sinful nature, quizá

naturaleza pecaminosa

Nature of sinfulness--naturaleza de pecaminosidad (o iniquidad)


----------



## DCPaco

lo de "pecador"=sinful, no creo...además, pecador es sustantivo y sinful es adjetivo


----------



## Luis Torres

Friends,
De lo que he podido investigar. para una correcta traducción al español.

Sinful nature = naturaleza pecaminosa
Sinfulness nature = ???.

Gracias.


----------



## DCPaco

bueno, cuando dicen "The sinful shall not enter heaven."  Los pecadores...en este caso sí es sustantivo.


----------



## Luis Torres

Amigos, además sugiero para la traduccion correcta considerar que en inglés sinfulness, cuyo subfijo ness quiere decir estado del ser, es una cualidad o un estado del ser. Mientras que la palabra pecamin-osa o en inglés sinful, el subfijo ful denota tener una tendencia hacia.
Insisto si pueden ayudarme a traducir sinfullness nature?

Gracias.


----------



## Mirlo

DCPaco said:


> lo de "pecador"=sinful, no creo...además, pecador es sustantivo y sinful es adjetivo


 entonces como traducirías (tu que sabes más) "a sinful person" (que así se dice en inglés, eh)


----------



## scotu

lapachis8 said:


> ¿Tienes la fuente donde encontraste la palabra "pecaminosidad" o un lugar donde pueda consultarla?
> gracias
> saludos


 
http://www.v7w.com/es/


----------



## Mirlo

pecaminoso en el Diccionario de la lengua Española:
*pecaminoso**, sa**.*(Del lat. _peccāmen, -ĭnis_, pecado).*1.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo al pecado o al pecador.*2.* adj. Dicho de una cosa: Que está o parece contaminada de pecado


----------



## DCPaco

Mirlo, yo estoy de acuerdo contigo que es "sinful nature" no sinfulness nature.  

Luis, ¿estás seguro que no falta una coma?  Danos la oración de "sinfulness nature" para poderte ayudar.


----------



## DCPaco

En contexto de la personalidad de una persona, yo diría: sinfulness--y punto.  El nature está implícito en el subfijo "-ness".


----------



## scotu

Luis Torres said:


> Friends,
> De lo que he podido investigar. para una correcta traducción al español.
> 
> Sinful nature  = naturaleza pecaminosa
> Sinfulness nature  = ???.No puede usar como esto.
> 
> Gracias.


 
He has commited many sins so we say he is a sinful man. 
The pastor thought this was a sin filled world; a world of sinfulness.
Note: The world _*sinfulness*_ would be rarely used in English.


----------



## DCPaco

Luis:  Miralo de esta manera:  En castellano no dirías:  naturaleza pecaminosidad.  ¿verdad?  Dirías "por su pecaminosidad"  "because of his/her sinfulness".


----------



## mariachiz

en _dictionary.reverso.net_ se encuentra la traducción de *sinfulness* como *pecaminosidad*


----------

